# '14 Audi RS6 announced, what does everyone think?



## bm323 (Jul 14, 2010)

Trust the Audifanboy to introduce us the new RS6 

My bets are that it will still be an understeering, front heavy car with steering feel worse than the F10 (since they haven't solve their perennial weaknesses in the 2013 S8); but yes, faster than the M5 in the straights


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

SuperTerp said:


> Lol reminds me of dragon skin
> 
> Would peak my interest if I didn't feel like I should have a carseat and my kid is an honor roll student sticker on the back.


Chicken wire


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

bm323 said:


> Trust the Audifanboy to introduce us the new RS6
> 
> My bets are that it will still be an understeering, front heavy car with steering feel worse than the F10 (since they haven't solve their perennial weaknesses in the 2013 S8); but yes, faster than the M5 in the straights


Meanwhile, over at BMW, this beauty is being made


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

SW logic:

It's really nice to haul ass whenever you want to, and your bike will actually fit in the back without much contortion and luck...

I like it, but am skeptical about Audi's reliability.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Ajax said:


> I like it, but am skeptical about Audi's reliability.


You mean the same brand that has better than BMW for the last couple years?


----------



## bm323 (Jul 14, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> Meanwhile, over at BMW, this beauty is being made


Yup, you mean this http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Kj0iaVcDO...ONG4M2ij10/s1600/2014-BMW-4-Series-Coupe-.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Kj0iaVcDO...ONG4M2ij10/s1600/2014-BMW-4-Series-Coupe-.jpg

Allow me to introduce the biggest Audifanboy on the F10 bimmerfest forum "Auto Union was an amalgamation of four German automobile manufacturers, founded in 1932 and established in 1936 in Chemnitz, Saxony, during the Great Depression. The company has evolved into present day Audi, as a subsidiary of Volkswagen Group" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto_Union

who keeps lambasting the F10 whenever there is an opportunity to  one who feels jabbed whenever Audi or their cars are spoken ill of; one who claims he has the X5


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

bm323 said:


> who keeps lambasting the F10 whenever there is an opportunity to  *one who feels jabbed whenever Audi or their cars are spoken ill* of; one who claims he has the X5


Look at yourself brah. I'm not the one freaking out whenever something bad is said about BMW.

Anyways, you're back on my ignore list. Congrats. Don't have time to deal with children who freak out over the most mundane things.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

AutoUnion said:


> You mean the same brand that has better than BMW for the last couple years?


Yep, the same brand that all my friends and coworkers say they will never buy again. The one with the 4 rings, not the roundel.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

rezo said:


> Nice. I'm done here - going back to enjoy my slow, underpowered 550...........


 That thing might give my 997 Turbo a run for the money.


----------

